# Social Advantage/Disadvantage



## SteSteez

Have you ever found your MMA has been at a social advantage for yourself?

The most common being informing girls your a "cage fighter" yea.. i'm the ufc bloke" gets you a little luck.

Maybe your boss giving you crap at work? inviting him down to training (even though you know he wouldn't come) would let him know in a polite way you can tap him out so bst give you the holidays you wanted.... :thumb

Or any social disadvantage? perhaps you told someone you did MMA, they got the wrong end of the stick and before you know it the wrong people know you train and want to start a fight to "prove themselves".... :tuf

From personal experience? well i tend to keep it quiet these days but when i first started out i practically walked around with a tanoid informing everyone.. Now i just say i don't train when a certain type of person asks... saves me alot of hassle


----------



## PrideNeverDies

I dont mention mma at all, but it seems that my friends do .. and a lot of times when I go out I have to become the security guard, it annoys me, but once everyone finds out, trouble usually stops


----------



## bcfc_4life

Where abouts in Brum are you from dude? I live in Castle Bromwich now but used to live on the Bromford. Where you train?

The worst thing I get is when my mates start drinking when we are out (just to clarify I don't drink unless it is a Bday or Christmas) and then start fooling around with me. Faking sucker punches and the like. I usually stay cool and keep my cool, but there are times when I have just thought no matter how drunk they are, if they are joking or not, I'll give em a front kick to shut em up and it usually works. It is nor the fact they re messing that bothers me, more the attention it attracts to our group.

What makes me laugh though in Birmz is the number of people who wear tapout or Ed gear and think it armour. They think by wearing it and beefing to anyone will make them intimidated.

For this reason I don't wear MMA clothing out anymore. I'd rather look a average joe and have some chav want to start on me, then make him look a bitch.

I don't go looking for trouble but am happy when it finds me!!!!

As far as girls go, I just tell em I workout loads. A mate of mine told a girl he was a fighter then her boyfriend battered him.


----------



## DaveI

I also work the doors, so my recent door - the locals found out i was a "cage fighter" the local gypsies, boxers, "hardmen" have all been down tryin to have a pop. lucky me eh!?

advantage wise...gotta admit girls do seem to love the thought of it even if they dont like violence.

Alot of the local good MMA lads are also doorlads, so it gives something good to chat about if i end up workin with someone new.

it swings both ways dont it...idiots see it as a point to prove, some fear it, some respect it, others have no idea. lol

good topic tho ste - be good to read peoples experiences!


----------



## MUTINY!

When i first told my friends i was starting to train MMA, They soon jumped on the "Cage Fighter" Bandwagon, so i invited them to train with me at Muay Thai session, they soon learned its not about being a thug like they previously thought, Still my point proven.

I dont make a big deal of telling people but i guess the big disadvantage of it is that it can cause friction between friends if they want me to go out with them (I gave up drinking months ago) and I say im training in the morning, phrases such as Letdown larry etc etc.

I personally get mixed reactions from people i work with, some of the people are really supportive and other people think you lack any intelligence.

Oh well, its just the stigma of MMA!


----------



## bcfc_4life

I get the same from my mates too 'live a little! You take that fighting bollocks to seriously' 'your only young once' etc etc, I find the best response is "yes I am only young once so I'll spend my time training and when we are 35 and your livers ****ed I'll still be going strong c**t"

I work with a lot of middle class "daddy bought me my masters in engineering" arsewipes anyway, academically their brilliant but everyday life and sports in general they do not grasp so I just think to myself 'suck my left nut'


----------



## TheIceman5

It annoyed me a couple of weeks ago actually. I was at a mates 21st and some guy came up and said " i hear you do UFC". I said no i actually do MMA. "It'll be UFC in a couple of years then?", "Do you have a six pack!?". I just stood there shaking my head.

A couple of my mates have actually started training Thai with me which is a suprise haha!


----------



## rsp84

I tend not to tell ppl unless they ask, and i normally say i go to the gym, and if they probe further ill tell em.

But by looking at me, you couldnt tell ive done any training so it makes it easier to be less of a challenge, and wont get ppl asking me to show a few moves.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy

I can't give an opinion on the affects to my social life through mma because I have yet to find one that isn't too far away and doesnt start at the same time that I finish my lectures in uni.

However, I have noticed that because I choose to take my ju jitsu training serisously (a bit too serious some might say) it leaves me with less time to go out to match the frequency of my friends, but since starting my second term in uni, I have noticed people taking an interest in whats with the bag I carry around with me on a thursday (I train eskrima and jj on the same night so the bag is for my sticks also), so I end up being questioned as to what I do, and also explaining that I don't get to go out with my friends as frequently as some people do because I train seriously and my friends accept that and understand. So I find that I meet more people and get to talk to alot more people which is nice.

However, it does leave the personal life a little iffy though because I've not met anyone who can deal with me training at home almost everynight of the week (even at the present time, I've upped the seriousness I train at now because I am trying to cut weight).


----------



## CrazyPenguin26

I'm with most of you.. touchy subject when telling people, reactions can be so mixed.

I don't mention unless asked and even then only say I coach at a gym, my girlfriend ( now wife) tells poeple I fight, I get a little embarressed. I used to not mind but MMA has gotten so big so have peoples oppinions.

I really don't care deep down how people take what I do but I've noticed some people get uncomfortable and look at me like a criminal.... whos to thank? the media..

The solution though is education, my girlfriend was horrified when she found out what I did until she saw us train, came to a show and saw how professional it is and safer than other sports and we get along after our fights and it's not barbaric or brutal.

Other people who have been iffy about MMA often change there mind once they visit the gym.. meet fighters and watch how hard the guys train


----------



## bcfc_4life

This is a great thread btw.


----------



## SteSteez

CrazyPenguin26 said:


> The solution though is education, my girlfriend was horrified when she found out what I did until she saw us train, came to a show and saw how professional it is and safer than other sports and we get along after our fights and it's not barbaric or brutal.
> 
> Other people who have been iffy about MMA often change there mind once they visit the gym.. meet fighters and watch how hard the guys train


Indeed, my fiance hates the fact on many parts that i train MMA, when i've wanted to compete she's always discouraging me, but as time has gone by she has grown to understand the sport alot more through me educating her... showing her basic stats that suggest injury rate in our sport is far less than sports such as Football.. myself i was always getting injured as a child playing footy.

How many times do we see pro players being elbowed and concussed during a game? every week.. and they aren't in a combat sport.

Education is the key - me personally i'd have mma training rolled out across every high school in the country (not mandatory) but part of the sport curriculum.

I mean no offense to you rugby/cricket fans out there but have these sports ever taught you any life lessons or helped you along in your life?

Maybe team building exercises but MMA would bring that.

MMA has helped me alot in my life, which is why i still chooose to do it as im a better person when i train (mentally and physically)


----------



## CrazyPenguin26

Totally right mate!

The Americans do Wrestling all through school and it gives them attributes that not many other spors do, training with guys who wrestle or still wrestle in high school, they're fiercley competitive, with all the compititions they do school vs school the mental side of it is seen too, fitness and exsplosiveness are all catered for at school when you do wrestling..... they should scrap lacrosse or netball and have UK school feature wrestling


----------



## PrideNeverDies

youd have 1 black fight organization and 1 chav one and 1 indian one, and 1 pakistani one .. Most secondary school kids that might like MMA arent mature enough

they trialled a boxing club at a local school in derby and they shut it down because of reports of a secret fight club being made .. which was true

I can understand wrestling and jiu jitsu being taught

Cricket and Rugby make "friends forever" and that shouldnt be forgotten


----------



## theheft

Girls like it....Nuff said

Mates are happy about it....Having a lad who can handle himself makes them feel comfortable if something does go down

Decent lads are ok with it....Don't care either way, understand its for fitness and competitions

Some lads want to know about it....Ask questions about what you do while training, usually thinking about doing it themselves

Idiots feel threatened by it....People who are "hard", fell they need to make remarks about it/you, bordering on being pricks...yes youve had 4 fights against drunken idiots who couldnt throw a punch to save their life...your obviously 20 time harder than I could ever dream to be.

Pricks want a pop at you for it....People who overstep the idiot mark, feel they need to prove something by acting up giving it the "i'll snap you jaw" "you'll get sparked ouuuuuut" etc and well, being pricks

Wankers get on the receiving end of it....People who try and have a go, want to make a name for themselves by beating up a "cage fighter"

Thats the way I see it anyway. That said I live in Crewe where for 90% of 18-30 years olds there is nothing to do on a friday and saturday night but try and fight each other.


----------



## SteSteez

jeevan said:


> youd have 1 black fight organization and 1 chav one and 1 indian one, and 1 pakistani one ..


Guess the gang i was in as a kid would of been the UFC of council estate then as we would scrout around the streets in packs that consisted of pakistani, bangladeshi, blacks, and ofcourse a few whites 

you're gonna get hit

you're gonna get knocked out

you're gonna feel it

this is the ultimate

BOOM! :laugh:


----------



## CrazyPenguin26

I see a market opening up guys... remember the IFL well what if we did council estate vs council estate only not only have a fighter in each wieght class represented but also at different intoxication levels..

1 guy on Bucky

1 guy on vodka

1 guy on pills

this could get good....


----------



## SteSteez

haha this could be held on football pitches the media would still label it cage fighting.

I reckon the pill heads would have great greco roman... constantly hugging their opponents


----------



## bcfc_4life

One geezer on a 'push a wheelie bin over whilst gobbing of and wearing a vest' vibe.....


----------



## hendy1992

One advantage is when your on a night out and someone buy's you drinks because he's heard you do ' UFC '

One disadvantage is when you get into a fight when your drunk, you get them into a muay thai clinch try to knee them in the face but miss and end up on your ass, but then the mma training can still get you to mount once you've started on your back.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

im waiting for lee murray to sign up to the forum and talk about hw all of a sudden he commits one robbery and hes a bad guy .


----------



## Million Dollar Baby

Try being a girl and friends asking about your training, most people are horrified. I know my parents hate that I do it and a lot of people think I'm mad. Haha!

Im happy knowing that I can defend myself as I tend to attract attention on nights out (I'm about 6'1" in heels) and some people tend to try and start as I'm an easy target to pick out.

I love training and don't know why I didn't start sooner.


----------



## SteSteez

Million Dollar Baby said:


> I'm about 6'1" in heels


You don't date a girl named Jordan by any chance do you? :laugh::tuf


----------



## benny

I hav ethe problem that my mates always tell random girls that I "cage fight" luckily no one believes them as I dont look an "mma fighter" due to my lanky build. It does cause a few problems when you get guys who have overhead my drubken mates come over and "question" you about it like they are sizing you up. I don't have any time for it myself I train because I want to get better and I want to prove to myself that you don't have to be a chavvy thug to succeed in MMA. :thumb


----------



## SteSteez

benny said:


> I hav ethe problem that my mates always tell random girls that I "cage fight" luckily no one believes them as I dont look an "mma fighter" due to my lanky build. It does cause a few problems when you get guys who have overhead my drubken mates come over and "question" you about it like they are sizing you up. I don't have any time for it myself I train because I want to get better and I want to prove to myself that you don't have to be a chavvy thug to succeed in MMA. :thumb


Depends what girl you want i suppose...

The "easy" girls are usually the ones impressed by the term "cagefighting" anyway, you could say you were a dustbin man and they'd still shag you, just supply them with the wkd's.

When i told my fiancee i did MMA she was mortified lol.....

Just remembered a time in a nightclub in my late teens, proper chavvy place it was, my mates started bigging me up to this other gang of lads who were punching those electronic punch machines? getting decent scores and whatnot, anyway they were making out like i was some animal so i played up to it.... i ran towards the machine to hit it, being completely pissed up i slipped over the metal step and landed face first on the floor....

Everyone was in stitches, i still got a decent score mind you :gh


----------



## joeedoom

Negatives: When you use your MMA training in a fight on the street and forget street rules. I had a guy in my guard, locked his arm to sweep and then he bit me, tried to take my nipple off. I have a huge scar on my chest from this. Previously I would never let the guy get that close.

Negatives: When you discuss hobbies and someone comes out with "Oh, so you train Tapout/UFC do you?" The idea behind the comment is to suggest that people wear the brands without doing the training, reckoning that they are hard. Fair enough? But then if your not a pro and without a win/loss record your either lying or your a chump.

Negatives: Boxers or KB's challenging you to a boxing or KB match. "I'd do you in a boxing match!" Not shit you would, but lets have an MMA fight. "No, I'm not doing that it's gay."

Negatives: If a fight you have had on street goes to court the judge will likely say "you have a duty of care and should know better."


----------



## SteSteez

So no positives for you Joe lol....


----------



## benny

SteSteez said:


> Depends what girl you want i suppose...
> 
> The "easy" girls are usually the ones impressed by the term "cagefighting" anyway, you could say you were a dustbin man and they'd still shag you, just supply them with the wkd's.
> 
> When i told my fiancee i did MMA she was mortified lol.....
> 
> Just remembered a time in a nightclub in my late teens, proper chavvy place it was, my mates started bigging me up to this other gang of lads who were punching those electronic punch machines? getting decent scores and whatnot, anyway they were making out like i was some animal so i played up to it.... i ran towards the machine to hit it, being completely pissed up i slipped over the metal step and landed face first on the floor....
> 
> Everyone was in stitches, i still got a decent score mind you :gh


LMAO I have done something similar myself...why do they have those machines in clubs anyway they don't go well with six pints


----------



## Million Dollar Baby

SteSteez said:


> You don't date a girl named Jordan by any chance do you? :laugh::tuf


LOL!!! Nah, she's a bit too crazy for my liking...oh and she's a girl...lol.


----------



## Million Dollar Baby

Oh forgot to ask - where are you finding these easy girls, I know someone who tried the cage fighter approach and he was told where to go lol.

I normally get jokes about being trapped between my legs - especially when a new lad starts at the gym, got a shit load of respect for being able to wrestle and take a punch


----------



## SanshouMatt

I'm always hesitant to mention it really. Did in a job interview the other day and got a funny reaction from the lad I was meeting, had the usual "I won't mess with you then" which I thought was hysterical as he was a massive rugby boy who made me look small... I'm not exactly tiny..

Generally I don't mention as I'm not a young lad and I'm not trying to go on the pull, the wife would not be pleased. Having done a lot of doorwork most people round my way know me anyway.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

I still hate that people stereotype mma fighters to be thugs,

In my home area though, in the ghetto area, people only know what Im talking about when I say cage fighting

I hate those punching machines in clubs, because they are about showing off, and who on earth wants to do that on a night out ? and most people who use them, have a stupid technique where they risk injury

also, you want easy girls, go to a student night or to a chavvy place .. the student nights work


----------



## Hyperion

Any type of fighter, whether it be MMA, boxing or karate, will all attract both advantage and disadvantage .. it all depends upon the person you are interacting with at the time, and the criteria they judge others by.

Generally speaking, the vast majority of Joe Public aren't physically aggressive and so they will regard fighting men / men of violence, as individuals to be wary of.

Generally speaking though, males will tend to be judged by other males using the following criterion; social/professional position, money, character and last but not least the 'macho factor' which basically translates out as the perceived physical threat from said individual.

There are obviously other factors that get assessed but they're academic for the purposes of this thread.

I worked the door for a few years and boxed [amateur] and it doesn't take long to recognise the way other males tend to treat you .. most guys feel intimidated by men of violence whether you're a doorman, cage-fighter, boxer, whatever: the vast majority of doorman tend to be physically advantaged and so the threat factor [from the punter's point of view] is pretty obvious .. the same fear factor is experienced when certain individuals are known to be fighters.

In acknowledging that, the fighting man [bouncer, boxer, whatever] will act as a deterrant for most punters which of course is an advantage if you're a doorman but in the same breath, the fact you're a doorman will occasionally make you a target for some guys ... which of course is a disadvantage.

This all tends to infer the advantages/disadvantages depend also upon the social environment you are in at the time ... if you are working as a doorman, there will be judgements made where your physical/fighting prowess is an advantage [for the most part] but the same can't be said if you're going for a job interview ... it pays dividends to play down the fact you may be a doorman or fighting man because Joe Public's knee-jerk tends to be judgemental which of course, could prove a disadvantage.

There are no absolutes when it comes to people's reactions but if I were a normal Joe, and had the choice of staying normal or being regarded as a fighting man .. I think I'd tend to choose the latter .. as to why?

On the whole, it gives you a social advantage that you can utilise .. if you are so inclined; I have many friends who aren't in any way aggressive and would probably fill their underpants at the prospect of being involved in violence but these same guys would love to be able to do deal with certain everyday incidents in the same way a lot of fighting men would do.

All in all, there are [in my opinion] more advantages than disadvantages.

It's a strange old world !!!


----------



## Agentman

I wouldnt say that MMA has ever disadvantaged me as such although I have met many people who disrespect the sport, decry it as 'gay' etc. The only two of these people to ever come down to training with me couldnt hack it and I just front everyone else up and tell them to their faces that they dont have what it takes to even get through the warm up.


----------



## Jusgem

jeevan said:


> Also, girls my age still want football players


No we don't 

I'm very open about my involvement with MMA and Jujutsu and it seems to fascinate people.


----------



## AlanS

It's an old thread, but it's a shame that a fair amount of the negative aspects that we complained two/three pages ago (aka 4yrs ago) still apply.


----------

